# Engineers Fees



## airgead07 (13 May 2010)

What would be a ball park figure for an engineers fees on a self build? 

What issues would determine the price?


----------



## onq (13 May 2010)

airgead07 said:


> What would be a ball park figure for an engineers fees on a self build?
> 
> What issues would determine the price?



What is the engineers' brief on a self-build?
To design the house instead of using an architect?

Or will the engineer working within his competence on


the structure
drainage
access road sightlines
entrance geometry
 ONQ.


----------



## sfag (14 May 2010)

My engineer cost €5,000 about 5 yrs back - all planning issues, outline and detailed drawings, alterations. House size 4000 sq ft. 
The structural engineer cost €750. 
A separate engineer cost €1,000 for the 6 site visits and certificate of compliance.

This compares with architect quotes which were in the region of 30 to 40 grand for the same. 

The design was my own conception and was bespoke. 
Of the shelf builds are would have been about half that price.

The engineer I used was experiences and had building nous so he specified something builders could actually work off of with out questions.


----------



## TomC (30 May 2010)

My engineer cost 4k 1.5 years ago this was for drawings percolation tests planning permission submission and 5 stage payment certs.


----------

